# Looking for a workout ride in Franklin/Columbia/Spring Hill TN area



## curtw (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi folks--

I will be visiting family later this month, but want to keep riding. This will be the first time I've been able to bring along a bike. In my past visits, I've seen almost exclusively highways that aren't safe to ride on, and side streets with too many stops. Can anybody recommend a 25-35 mile loop with minimal stops and not too much traffic?

Thanks in advance!

Curt


----------



## mbogosia (Dec 17, 2010)

RB's cyclery has weekly rides. They are located in Franklin.

http://rbscyclery.com/articles/r.b.s-group-bike-rides-pg70.htm#nashgrouprides

If your not up for meeting them look into riding the Natchez parkway. Pretty sure you can get on anywhere and just ride. I live in Thompsons Station but I just started road riding this week.


----------



## curtw (Mar 27, 2004)

mbogosia said:


> RB's cyclery has weekly rides. They are located in Franklin.
> 
> R.B.'s Group Bike Rides - R.B.'s Cyclery - Franklin & Memphis, TN
> 
> If your not up for meeting them look into riding the Natchez parkway. Pretty sure you can get on anywhere and just ride. I live in Thompsons Station but I just started road riding this week.


Thanks! The group rides are probably out. I'm planning solo, because it'll be weekdays, mid-day, when my grandmother is napping. But I found the links to their maps, and will probably take advantage.


----------



## mbogosia (Dec 17, 2010)

I see. Well I am doing my best to get myself in shape quickly. I did 13 miles today and felt good. As it gets closer and you know your schedule here shoot me a pm. Maybe I can break away one day and ride with you. If your a lot faster you can pull away. No big deal.


----------



## curtw (Mar 27, 2004)

mbogosia said:


> I see. Well I am doing my best to get myself in shape quickly. I did 13 miles today and felt good. As it gets closer and you know your schedule here shoot me a pm. Maybe I can break away one day and ride with you. If your a lot faster you can pull away. No big deal.


Cool! I'm not fast, and being from Houston, I'm much more accustomed to flat rides. So the challenge will be interesting. Will probably head up there around the 20th. When I know for sure, will PM you my mobile number.


----------



## Herbie (Nov 12, 2010)

head to the Natchez trace from Franklin. You can ride out. When you get on the trace head north towards Nashville


----------



## curtw (Mar 27, 2004)

Herbie said:


> head to the Natchez trace from Franklin. You can ride out. When you get on the trace head north towards Nashville


Scenic? challenging? Both?


----------



## Herbie (Nov 12, 2010)

both. also very little traffic. low speed limit and does not connect any towns. no reason to be there except for sight seeing.


----------



## curtw (Mar 27, 2004)

OK, so I'm trying to get Google maps to help me, and searching back to the one drive I took on the Trace a few years ago, I'm remembering that not every east-west road that "crosses" the Trace actually has an intersection.

I'll be coming from Spring Hill, so it looks like there are no good approaches if I head due west. So, if I go a little north toward Franklin, Tennessee 840 looks like it may be a good option, but Google maps make it look like it's under construction, and might just be an overpass?

A little closer to Franklin-way, heading through Leiper's Fork seems like the second-best choice. Can anybody tell me if any of Pinewood Road, Wilkins Branch road, or old State Highway 96 offer both a place to park a car and a way to get my bike on the Trace?


----------



## Domanfp (Apr 17, 2012)

There is ample parking right downtown leipers fork. Old 96 and Wilkins branch do not connect to the trace I think. I know pinewood does. Trace bikes closer to nashville will know some routes for sure, they are north closer to nashville on hwy 100 which connects to the trace


----------



## curtw (Mar 27, 2004)

Thanks, y'all! I'm back in Texas now, but it was a great adventure. I parked at the Elementary school on Pinewood, and hopped over to the Trace from there. The ride up to 100 and back was just about perfect. 28 miles round trip, and almost no cars at all on the weekdays. I heard there is a bike shop in one of the "rooms" at the Loveless Motel on 100, but I never had any issues that made me have to stop and drop in.


----------



## curtw (Mar 27, 2004)

mbogosia said:


> I see. Well I am doing my best to get myself in shape quickly. I did 13 miles today and felt good. As it gets closer and you know your schedule here shoot me a pm. Maybe I can break away one day and ride with you. If your a lot faster you can pull away. No big deal.


Sorry I was not able to reach you--did you see my PM? I wish you all success in your fitness quest!


----------

